# Rocking Tombstones



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Here are a couple of rocking tombstones I made for this year's haunt, they have been on the to do list for quite a while. The base for the one that rocks side to side ended up being much taller than I would have liked so I added the cluster of candles to distract from this.

Rocking Tombstone 1 by Riff_JunkieSFR, on Flickr

Rocking Tombstone 2 by Riff_JunkieSFR, on Flickr

Rocking Tombstone 3 by Riff_JunkieSFR, on Flickr

Rocking Tombstone 4 by Riff_JunkieSFR, on Flickr

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice! The rocking movement on the Frees tombstone is more subtle, which is good for making people wonder if they’re seeing what they think they’re seeing.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice! The rocking movement on the Frees tombstone is more subtle, which is good for making people wonder if they’re seeing what they think they’re seeing.


Thank you Roxy! I was worried at first that it was too subtle and would be over looked, but I think that because the actual viewing perspective will be looking kind of downward at it that it should be just subtle enough to make you question it.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Good job on then I like them both. Like Roxy nice and subtle on the Frees tombstone I had to do a double take and go yes it is moving.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

stick said:


> Good job on then I like them both. Like Roxy nice and subtle on the Frees tombstone I had to do a double take and go yes it is moving.


Thank you!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow, those are amazing!! Thank you for sharing them! The design on them is perfect!!


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

BunchOfHocusPocus said:


> Wow, those are amazing!! Thank you for sharing them! The design on them is perfect!!


Thank you very much! I'm trying to do better about sharing my projects so that I feel as I am contributing as much as I am being inspired by others.


----------

